# Hamachi IP Konflikt



## FJK (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo.

ich habe ein Problem mit Hamachi.
Hamachi nutzt die 5.0.0.0/8 IP Adressen, wenn ich jetzt andere Programme starte die ebenfalls diese IP Adressen zum Verbinden mit einem Server Nutzen, blockiert Hamachi dies, so dass die Programme nicht arbeiten können. Was kann ich da machen, scheinbar bin ich auch der einzige mit diesem Problem, allerdings mit sämtlichen Rechnern und Betriebssystemen.

danke


----------



## sheel (17. Juni 2012)

Ah, es ist soweit...



			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The 5.0.0.0/8 address block was allocated by IANA[1] to RIPE NCC in November 2010. On April 23rd 2012 RIPE started to give out the addresses from this prefix to LIRs.[3] Hamachi users will not be able to connect to any Internet IP addresses within the range as long as the Hamachi client is running.


Die Verwendung der ganzen 5-Adressen, auf denen Hamachi aufbaut,
ist eigentlich von offizieller Seite eigentlich nicht vorgesehen gewesen.
Funktioniert hats deshalb, weil diese Adressen bisher nicht in Verwendung waren.

Wie oben zu lesen hat sich das seit April geändert.
Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts gelesen, das Hamachi seinerseits irgendwas getan hätte,
um das Netzwerk weiterhin funktionsfähig zu halten, also muss man Hamachi wohl aufgeben,
wenn man die 5-Adressen erreichen will.

Warum keine andere VPN-Software verwenden?


----------



## FJK (17. Juni 2012)

welche kannst du empfehlen?
Warum bin ich der einzige mit diesem Problem, bei mir im Netzwerk?


----------



## sheel (17. Juni 2012)

Empfehlen...das ist ein Problem.
Wenn man eine ähnlich einfache Bedienung wie bei Hamachi will, leider nichts 
OpenVPN usw. gibts natürlich, aber...naja

Warum nur du das Problem hast: Greift jeder im Netz auf diese Adresse zu?
...


----------



## FJK (17. Juni 2012)

ja und alle haben im Hamachi eine 5.xxx IP
wir haben auch die gleiche Version. Merkwürdig finde ich auch das ich das bei mir im Netzwerk auf verschiedenen Rechnern das Problem habe. Liegt es vieleicht an meinen Provider oder Router?


----------



## FJK (20. Juni 2012)

Liegt es vieleicht an meinen Provider oder Router?


----------

